# Couple looking for real friendship with other couples



## essence

Hey everyone, i am a new member here and i am looking for cpls to join my husband and i for outings and fun activities.
we arec lebanese so we get along with europeans like italians and french except brits (so far), christian (just to mention we drink alcohol) we are a young cple, outgoing and down to earth, we love simple life and we are lookin for cpls for are easy to be around and mostly gd hearted, mature and not snobby.
all our friends either broke up or left the country or simply not sincere so if u are intersted lets try gettin together.


----------



## Andy Capp

essence said:


> Hey everyone, i am a new member here and i am looking for cpls to join my husband and i for outings and fun activities.
> we arec lebanese so *we get along with europeans like italians and french except brits* (so far), christian (just to mention we drink alcohol) we are a young cple, outgoing and down to earth, we love simple life and we are lookin for cpls for are easy to be around and mostly gd hearted, mature and not snobby.
> all our friends either broke up or left the country or simply not sincere so if u are intersted lets try gettin together.


*Love it!!!!!*

It could be because the English don't think of themselves as Europeans - once an Island, always an Island!


----------



## essence

Andy Capp said:


> *Love it!!!!!*
> 
> It could be because the English don't think of themselves as Europeans - once an Island, always an Island!


they are nice ppl but so far didnt click with any


----------



## Andy Capp

hey don't worry about it, I just spurted coffee on my pc when i read it!

Good luck!


----------



## buddyab

only couples what about family's friend ?


----------



## essence

buddyab said:


> only couples what about family's friend ?


:confused2: family friend sounds great yet its the stroy of our life...we have so many male family friends and grt ones too but we are so short of female family friends


----------



## Jynxgirl

essence said:


> we are so short of female family friends


Seems to be so many single men who come here for work, and the women doing the same is such a small ratio compared to. Brits seem to outnumber all other 'european' expats  (Andy will love that) so might want to give them a try as they seem to more family orientated and bring their wives with.


----------



## Elphaba

There are over 100,000 Brits in Dubai alone. Some of us must be nice... 

-


----------



## essence

Jynxgirl said:


> Seems to be so many single men who come here for work, and the women doing the same is such a small ratio compared to. Brits seem to outnumber all other 'european' expats  (Andy will love that) so might want to give them a try as they seem to more family orientated and bring their wives with.


honeslty we havent met a cple from UK whom we found compatible with us,but that doesnt mean we cant and/or refuse the idea of friends from the UK


----------



## baldilocks

Andy Capp said:


> *Love it!!!!!*
> 
> It could be because the English don't think of themselves as Europeans - once an Island, always an Island!


Then they connected the UK with Europe via a ferry and tunnel and since then the place has been overrun with foreigners!


----------



## baldilocks

Elphaba said:


> There are over 100,000 Brits in Dubai alone. Some of us must be nice...
> 
> -


Now there's a good reason to stay away.


----------



## Dannysigma

Andy Capp said:


> *Love it!!!!!*
> 
> It could be because the English don't think of themselves as Europeans - once an Island, always an Island!


As typified in the famous British newspaper headline "Fog in the Channel: Continent cut off".


----------



## essence

hey hey guys, its not a thread about Brits!


----------



## baldilocks

essence said:


> hey hey guys, its not a thread about Brits!


But* you* raised the matter as far as I can see!


----------



## essence

baldilocks said:


> But* you* raised the matter as far as I can see!


Did i? i first mentioned Brits in this thread when i said i am looking for couples for friendship except Brits. So in brief, the matter raised was frienship not brits.


----------



## Xpat

lost in translation. brits have been on receiving end lately.....


----------



## essence

well anyways ummmm still looking for couples or should i translate this in english since some Brits are lost in translation


----------



## Jynxgirl

You will find these threads seem to take a course there own. Do you have hobbies? I have found my friends that I talk to on a regular basis, through my hobbies.


----------



## essence

Jynxgirl said:


> You will find these threads seem to take a course there own. Do you have hobbies? I have found my friends that I talk to on a regular basis, through my hobbies.


We like playing billiard and darts, beach beach beach, nice music with tasty wine...we like to be with cpls who are really nice and sincere at the same time mature and outdoorzy...u know sometimes u just feel like u wana have a drink with ppl whom u dont have to try so hard with , just knowin just we are on the same page is enough.


----------



## Jynxgirl

essence said:


> We like playing billiard and darts, beach beach beach, nice music with tasty wine...we like to be with cpls who are really nice and sincere at the same time mature and outdoorzy...u know sometimes u just feel like u wana have a drink with ppl whom u dont have to try so hard with , just knowin just we are on the same page is enough.


I wish you the best of luck and hopefully there are some couples who will come out of the woodwork.


----------



## essence

thank you JynxGirl


----------



## Dannysigma

essence said:


> well anyways ummmm still looking for couples or should i translate this in english since some Brits are lost in translation


In English we capitalise proper nouns (I, English). And 'anyway' is single rather than plural. We also start sentences with a capital letter. You would also translate _into _English, not _in _English. And a person or group of people can't be lost in translation, only understanding.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Dannysigma said:


> In English we capitalise proper nouns (I, English). And 'anyway' is single rather than plural. We also start sentences with a capital letter. You would also translate _into _English, not _in _English. And a person or group of people can't be lost in translation, only understanding.


Excuse Mr Sigma. He is a teacher. :ranger:


----------



## Dannysigma

An English teacher at that.


----------



## baldilocks

Dannysigma said:


> In English we capitalise proper nouns (I, English). And 'anyway' is single rather than plural. We also start sentences with a capital letter. You would also translate _into _English, not _in _English. And a person or group of people can't be lost in translation, only understanding.


For "single" read "singular" and we do not start sentences with "And"!

English has many roots so it can be a little complicated; sometimes and we don't always get it correct ourselves!


----------



## Dannysigma

baldilocks said:


> For "single" read "singular" and we do not start sentences with "And"
> 
> English has many roots so it can be a little complicated sometimes and we don't always get it correct ourselves!


_Single_ in this respect (like many other things previously considered 'incorrect', such as split infinitives) is gramatically acceptable these days. And starting sentences with and is permissible for effect. Trust me


----------



## Dannysigma

Though I do frequently make mistakes (the most embarrassing being those that end up written in green ink at the bottom of a student's assignment and have to be either obliterated or admitted )


----------



## essence

Dannysigma said:


> In English we capitalise proper nouns (I, English). And 'anyway' is single rather than plural. We also start sentences with a capital letter. You would also translate _into _English, not _in _English. And a person or group of people can't be lost in translation, only understanding.


see why i excluded brits from my quest for friendship??!!
no further comments


----------



## Jynxgirl

LOL their humor is a bit off.


----------



## Muhannad

baldilocks said:


> For "single" read "singular" and we do not start sentences with "And"!
> 
> English has many roots so it can be a little complicated; sometimes and we don't always get it correct ourselves!



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL MADE MY DAY !!!! 



> is gramatically acceptable these days.


loooooooool poor save  



> Though I do frequently make mistakes (the most embarrassing being those that end up written in green ink at the bottom of a student's assignment and have to be either obliterated or admitted )


Translation : "Pls do not understand my pervious response as refusing to admit I made a mistake while trying to be a jackass. I do indeed make mistakes, I'm not god"


Thanks guys this was entertaining. Efforts appreciated !


----------



## essence

S P E E C H L E S S but as long as it's fun for you let's make this thread Zee 'thread' where one can find all kinda mumbo jumbo and - - ck the quest for lookin for sweet couple for friendship !


----------



## buddyab

hi again 

so no male family's friend ? i am arabic also near to your city oh i will tell you iam going on firday to the beach with my mam and father ( they are here to visit me ) with my uncle and his wife and 2 kids they are coming from Abo Dhabi 
we will make Kabab Halabi so if you want to join us just tell me


----------



## essence

buddyab said:


> hi again
> 
> so no male family's friend ? i am arabic also near to your city oh i will tell you iam going on firday to the beach with my mam and father ( they are here to visit me ) with my uncle and his wife and 2 kids they are coming from Abo Dhabi
> we will make Kabab Halabi so if you want to join us just tell me


yummy that enticing! family friends are always welcomed


----------



## Muhannad

buddyab said:


> hi again
> 
> so no male family's friend ? i am arabic also near to your city oh i will tell you iam going on firday to the beach with my mam and father ( they are here to visit me ) with my uncle and his wife and 2 kids they are coming from Abo Dhabi
> we will make Kabab Halabi so if you want to join us just tell me



Hey listen can I join? I won't be much of a bother just give me like two pieces of kabab and i'll be fine.


----------



## essence

ana ray7a nem so bonne nuit 

time to sleep , gdnite all


----------



## buddyab

so essence are you coming or not if you are coming just give me a PM with your number

and for you Muhannad look i will go with my friends and my dad ( cause my mam will be in Halab ) for Kabab next friday on 9-3 if you want to join us you are willcome 
this is only for male but for this friday it will be families 

are you Saudi ? cause i am from Ryhiad


----------



## Dannysigma

Muhannad said:


> loooooooool poor save
> 
> 
> 
> Translation : "Pls do not understand my pervious response as refusing to admit I made a mistake while trying to be a jackass. I do indeed make mistakes, I'm not god"



Unlike written Arabic, English is a continuously evolving language, hence the change in what is acceptable (known as the rule of common usage). And had I made a mistake I would have admitted it.

And I wasn't trying to be a jackass.

I don't have to try


----------



## Dannysigma

essence said:


> see why i excluded brits from my quest for friendship??!!
> no further comments


Now what did we learn previously about capital letters?

And I usually find people from the Middle East like Syrians and Saudis except Lebanese to be such good students


----------



## Jynxgirl

Brits take some getting used to....

(Mr Sigma your not helping 'your' people )


----------



## Dannysigma

Apologies to all, I am being a pompous arse as well as a jackass.

I just don't like racism, however apparently benign, and to write off 65 million or so people on the basis of however few 'essense' happens to have met (and, admittedly on the basis of myself, given my performance on this thread) seems at least borderline racist to me.

I shall say no more about it.


----------



## Elphaba

Dannysigma said:


> Apologies to all, I am being a pompous arse as well as a jackass.
> 
> I just don't like racism, however apparently benign, and to write off 65 million or so people on the basis of however few 'essense' happens to have met (and, admittedly on the basis of myself, given my performance on this thread) seems at least borderline racist to me.
> 
> I shall say no more about it.



I agree with you. I think we take the contant jibes with very good humour. 

Do carry on...

-


----------



## Muhannad

Dannysigma said:


> Unlike written Arabic, English is a continuously evolving language,


lol really? Wow, aren't you well informed?

So, Mr. Sigma, I'm very curious, how did you conclude that written Arabic is not an evolving language? 

Come on , you are a teacher you must know how ignorant it is to make baseless assumptions/ statements. I know you probably failed to control your emotions and therefore was quick to make such a ridiculous comment. Still, pls try to preserve some credibility. 

Listen man I do want to do this you but you consistently make it so easy lol.... 




> And I wasn't trying to be a jackass.
> 
> I don't have to try


Oh no ! Pls continue to be, it's hilarious ! I believe I speak on behalf of the whole forum lol


----------



## Elphaba

Muhannad said:


> lol really? Wow, aren't you well informed?
> 
> So, Mr. Sigma, I'm very curious, how did you conclude that written Arabic is not an evolving language?
> 
> Come on , you are a teacher you must know how ignorant it is to make baseless assumptions/ statements. I know you probably failed to control your emotions and therefore was quick to make such a ridiculous comment. Still, pls try to preserve some credibility.
> 
> Listen man I do want to do this you but you consistently make it so easy lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no ! Pls continue to be, it's hilarious ! I believe I speak on behalf of the whole forum lol


The other poster has been very polite. I strongly suggest that you behave in that way too...

-


----------



## Muhannad

Elphaba said:


> The other poster has been very polite. I strongly suggest that you behave in that way too...
> 
> -



I'm sorry Elphaba, jokes aside, he had no right in making such a false claim about my native language without having the decency to provide sufficient evidence. 

I did not even attempt to compare Arabic to English. I do not understand why the unnecessary attempt to steer the discussion in that direction (oh my language is better than yours, childish, isn't it?). 

Not mention the whole subject , started by him, is incredibly inappropriate for this thread.

May I offer some constructive criticism Elphaba? Please carefully weigh both sides, being polite does not allow one to be condescending, or out to purposefully embarrass ppl. 


Doesn't change the fact that I have seen you make a very good job regulating the forum


----------



## essence

ok so im still looking for couples in here and guys you are makin out of this thread an issue.

what does racism has to be in this context? its like im goin to buy a car and i choose japanese over german cars or vice versa -nothin personal for brits! and sigma i appreciate u not teachin me anythin in here cos the way i write is my way in forums ... and to the cpls out there interested in my friendship: i really really dont want ppl whom im not confortable when they are around, i dont want to measure every word i want to say or write wen they are around...i simply want light company.
and let me repeat , dont twist my words, if i want to be racist trust me i wouldnt write in a sweet unagressive way.


----------



## Dannysigma

Muhannad said:


> I'm sorry Elphaba, jokes aside, he had no right in making such a false claim about my native language without having the decency to provide sufficient evidence.
> 
> I did not even attempt to compare Arabic to English. I do not understand why the unnecessary attempt to steer the discussion in that direction (oh my language is better than yours, childish, isn't it?).
> 
> Not mention the whole subject , started by him, is incredibly inappropriate for this thread.
> 
> May I offer some constructive criticism Elphaba? Please carefully weigh both sides, being polite does not allow one to be condescending, or out to purposefully embarrass ppl.
> 
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that I have seen you make a very good job regulating the forum



I apologise for the linguistic comparison - no value judgement was intended and I am sorry if it came out that way.

My point was that, given that I have spent 6 years at several universities studying the English language and well over a decade since teaching it, your assumption that my defence of my English usage was weak was itself weak and baseless (not to mention condescending!). As for condescending people, I really believe that if you read back through previous posts, for 'Essence' to offer to translate for Brits (against whom she is clearly racist, ridiculous car analogies aside) was the starting point. And I reserve the right to attempt to embarrass people who are racist towards me whenever I see fit.

And personally I would sooner endure my politeness and condescension that your aggressive condescension any given day.

Out of (genuine) interest and a desire to learn from my mistakes, to what extent is written Arabic an evolutionary language?


----------



## essence

Dannysigma, habibi, i m tellin you right to your face that i am not racist and if i want to be im not shy to say so directly in a clear statement. so why would u want to keep twisting my words? this is so childidh wat ur doin in here cos ur transformin this thread into somethin so out of my intentions so kindly cut it off


----------



## Elphaba

essence said:


> Dannysigma, habibi, i m tellin you right to your face that i am not racist and if i want to be im not shy to say so directly in a clear statement. so why would u want to keep twisting my words? this is so childidh wat ur doin in here cos ur transformin this thread into somethin so out of my intentions so kindly cut it off


I suggest you all stop the aggressive comments. 

Essence - in your early posts you said that you weren't interested in meeting Brits and to some that can seem to be a somewhat racist comment. Perhaps it was not meant that way, but consider how you would have reacted if someone said that about your nationality.

Any more unhelpful comments - from anyone - and the thread will be closed.

:mod:

-


----------



## essence

Elphaba said:


> I suggest you all stop the aggressive comments.
> 
> Essence - in your early posts you said that you weren't interested in meeting Brits and to some that can seem to be a somewhat racist comment. Perhaps it was not meant that way, but consider how you would have reacted if someone said that about your nationality.
> 
> Any more unhelpful comments - from anyone - and the thread will be closed.
> 
> :mod:
> 
> -


Elphaba, if u can close the thread right now pls do cos the content of the thread contains negative stuff that is related to everythin but friendship. i referred to british ppl when i that i didnt get along with SOME of them anyways pls close this thread.


----------



## Muhannad

Dannysigma said:


> I apologise for the linguistic comparison - no value judgement was intended and I am sorry if it came out that way.
> 
> My point was that, given that I have spent 6 years at several universities studying the English language and well over a decade since teaching it, your assumption that my defence of my English usage was weak was itself weak and baseless (not to mention condescending!). As for condescending people, I really believe that if you read back through previous posts, for 'Essence' to offer to translate for Brits (against whom she is clearly racist, ridiculous car analogies aside) was the starting point. And I reserve the right to attempt to embarrass people who are racist towards me whenever I see fit.
> 
> And personally I would sooner endure my politeness and condescension that your aggressive condescension any given day.
> 
> Out of (genuine) interest and a desire to learn from my mistakes, to what extent is written Arabic an evolutionary language?


Well first of all apologies accepted . 

Secondly, wery Intresting response. Wonder since you have studied English quite a while, does this mean you do not make mistakes? You yourself admit to that. Plus, if you were quite confident of your response, you wouldnt have felt compelled to say " acceptable nowdays". Moreover, we all know how easy it is to use the world " evolutionary language" to justify any mistake. I Would assume such an academically-oriented person would be careful in making such claim and would provide sufficient and objective citation and evidence to that rather than trying to win solely via arguement. I guess you must understand how this discredits your poisition, although, what the heck, you could be right afterall!

Give you an example, imagine Noam Chomesky in a debate trying to support a theory in lingustics by saying " oh I'm Noam, I've taught in MIT, and I say it's right" 




> As for condescending people, I really believe that if you read back through previous posts, for 'Essence' to offer to translate for Brits (against whom she is clearly racist, ridiculous car analogies aside) was the starting point. And I reserve the right to attempt to embarrass people who are racist towards me whenever I see fit.


Well I am very glad that I see an underlying acknowldgmenet that your intial remark at essence was emotionally driven and was not a result of pure unconditional love of English language  . Again I admire this honesty.

Secondly, and again since you are teacher and you seem like a reasonable person, but I will give you the benefit of the doubt ,assume you've forgotten, and take the liberity to remind you : 

*One wrong does not make the other wrong right*. If you believe that Essence was being condeceding, that does not justify you being condecending back, not to mention that you weren't only condecending to her, but to all Arabs when you unnecessarly dragged the lingistical comparison. Thanks again for the apology btw. 


Glad that's out of your way. 

To answer your question: 



> Out of (genuine) interest and a desire to learn from my mistakes, to what extent is written Arabic an evolutionary language?


Arabic is an extremely evilutionary language. It has evolved differently according to the era ( pre-islam/ post islam) and according to the enviroment ( ex. Arabic language evolved differently with the Arabic-colonised spanish terrotries than the way it evolved in Baghdad. Another example is Arabic language, and literature, which evolved in latin america and eventually became a seperate branch, if you will). 


To quote wikipedia: 

_"Like other languages, Modern Standard Arabic continues to evolve.[8] Many modern terms have entered into common usage, in some cases taken from other languages (for example, فيلم film) or coined from existing lexical resources (for example, هاتف hātif "telephone" < "caller"). Structural influence from foreign languages or from the colloquial varieties has also affected Modern Standard Arabic. For example, texts in Modern Standard Arabic sometimes use the format "A, B, C, and D" when listing things, whereas Classical Arabic prefers "A and B and C and D",[citation needed] and subject-initial sentences may be more common in Modern Standard Arabic than in Classical Arabic.[8] For these reasons, Modern Standard Arabic is generally treated separately in non-Arab sources."_



Moreover, Arabic contributed to the evolution of other languages too. Quoting wikipedia: 

_"Arabic has lent many words to other languages of the Islamic world. During the Middle Ages, Arabic was a major vehicle of culture in Europe, especially in science, mathematics and philosophy. As a result, many European languages have also borrowed many words from it. Arabic influence is seen in Mediterranean languages, particularly Spanish, Portuguese, and Sicilian, owing to both the proximity of European and Arab civilizations and 700 years of Islamic rule in the Iberian peninsula (see Al-Andalus).

Arabic has also borrowed words from many languages, including Hebrew, Persian and Syriac in early centuries, Turkish in medieval times and contemporary European languages in modern times._
"

Useful link : 

Arabic language - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Muhannad

I suggest Elphaba put the discussion back on the proper track instead of closing it.


----------



## essence

this is really not nice of any f you here!
Muhannad ur not helpin here, if u wana discuss literature with dannysigma why dont u open another thread ? u guys have transformed this into personal issues. i will make sure this thread is closed right after u read this


----------



## Elphaba

Muhannad said:


> I suggest Elphaba put the discussion back on the proper track instead of closing it.


I suggest that posters do that, if that is what is required. Threads are organic and frequently go off at tangents, just as conversations do. That is fine, provided people are polite and considerate to other posters and stick the forum rules.

-


----------



## Rebecca s-g

hi my self and husband are from uk but we are easy going like to go out,love the beach and having a few wines in the evening so if you fancy meeting send me a pm ..and we like to play pool even though im not that good


----------



## Muhannad

Anyways I have made my point and everyone else has made his !


----------



## essence

no i havent made my pt i am sorry i have to admit i am so racist and dannysigma caught me undercover. i am also phanatic when it comes to Christianity (capital letters for Sigma)

what else to share with you...ummmm

pls pls pls dont close the thread wats wrong in talkin freely ha?wats wrong


----------



## Elphaba

essence said:


> no i havent made my pt i am sorry i have to admit i am so racist and dannysigma caught me undercover. i am also phanatic when it comes to Christianity (capital letters for Sigma)
> 
> what else to share with you...ummmm
> 
> pls pls pls dont close the thread wats wrong in talkin freely ha?wats wrong


Have you not read what I said? You are simply trying to be provocative now.

-


----------



## essence

pls respect yourself mr elphaba, i write wat i want to write .didnt every one wrote wats he wanted? 

and provocative has been Ze Word in this thread so i dont think my post is gona change a lot no?


----------



## Elphaba

essence said:


> pls respect yourself mr elphaba, i write wat i want to write .didnt every one wrote wats he wanted?
> 
> and provocative has been Ze Word in this thread so i dont think my post is gona change a lot no?



Please refer to forum rules. You cannot write whatever you want. (Trust me, I certainly haven't...) Further posts of this nature will be deleted - in accordance with the forum rules you accepted when you joined.

And I am not 'Mr' 

-


----------



## essence

Elphaba said:


> Please refer to forum rules. You cannot write whatever you want. (Trust me, I certainly haven't...) Further posts of this nature will be deleted - in accordance with the forum rules you accepted when you joined.
> 
> And I am not 'Mr'
> 
> -


ok im not gd in pretendin to be a mean person so kindly Elphaba close this thread for good .u seem to be a nice guy so im askin u very kindly to close it.


----------



## Elphaba

There is no need to close it.

Suggest you stop posting if you don't want to continue the conversation.

-


----------



## Dannysigma

Muhannad said:


> what the heck, you could be right afterall!


In this case, I am  

I think you are possibly overinterpreting my use of the word 'nowadays'. And were I writing a paper, I would provide citations, but not on a forum when I am dashing off answers between lessons. Additionally, my claim that English is an evolutionary language is entirely valid when refuting grammatical rules that no longer apply.


Thanks for the links re Arabic - genuinely interesting stuff.


----------



## Muhannad

Dannysigma said:


> In this case, I am
> 
> I think you are possibly overinterpreting my use of the word 'nowadays'. And were I writing a paper, I would provide citations, but not on a forum when I am dashing off answers between lessons. Additionally, my claim that English is an evolutionary language is entirely valid when refuting grammatical rules that no longer apply.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the links re Arabic - genuinely interesting stuff.


I mean again you have your view :d I believe I have explained my point to a proper extent  

And I'm glad we both agree that you made at least 1 baseless and false claim about Arabic


----------



## Fatenhappy

Elphaba said:


> There are over 100,000 Brits in Dubai alone. Some of us must be nice...
> 
> -


No need to remind us !!!


----------



## Fatenhappy

Muhannad said:


> Well first of all apologies accepted .
> 
> Secondly, wery Intresting response. Wonder since you have studied English quite a while, does this mean you do not make mistakes? You yourself admit to that. Plus, if you were quite confident of your response, you wouldnt have felt compelled to say " acceptable nowdays". Moreover, we all know how easy it is to use the world " evolutionary language" to justify any mistake. I Would assume such an academically-oriented person would be careful in making such claim and would provide sufficient and objective citation and evidence to that rather than trying to win solely via arguement. I guess you must understand how this discredits your poisition, although, what the heck, you could be right afterall!
> 
> Give you an example, imagine Noam Chomesky in a debate trying to support a theory in lingustics by saying " oh I'm Noam, I've taught in MIT, and I say it's right"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am very glad that I see an underlying acknowldgmenet that your intial remark at essence was emotionally driven and was not a result of pure unconditional love of English language  . Again I admire this honesty.
> 
> Secondly, and again since you are teacher and you seem like a reasonable person, but I will give you the benefit of the doubt ,assume you've forgotten, and take the liberity to remind you :
> 
> *One wrong does not make the other wrong right*. If you believe that Essence was being condeceding, that does not justify you being condecending back, not to mention that you weren't only condecending to her, but to all Arabs when you unnecessarly dragged the lingistical comparison. Thanks again for the apology btw.
> 
> 
> Glad that's out of your way.
> 
> To answer your question:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabic is an extremely evilutionary language. It has evolved differently according to the era ( pre-islam/ post islam) and according to the enviroment ( ex. Arabic language evolved differently with the Arabic-colonised spanish terrotries than the way it evolved in Baghdad. Another example is Arabic language, and literature, which evolved in latin america and eventually became a seperate branch, if you will).
> 
> 
> To quote wikipedia:
> 
> _"Like other languages, Modern Standard Arabic continues to evolve.[8] Many modern terms have entered into common usage, in some cases taken from other languages (for example, فيلم film) or coined from existing lexical resources (for example, هاتف hātif "telephone" < "caller"). Structural influence from foreign languages or from the colloquial varieties has also affected Modern Standard Arabic. For example, texts in Modern Standard Arabic sometimes use the format "A, B, C, and D" when listing things, whereas Classical Arabic prefers "A and B and C and D",[citation needed] and subject-initial sentences may be more common in Modern Standard Arabic than in Classical Arabic.[8] For these reasons, Modern Standard Arabic is generally treated separately in non-Arab sources."_
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover, Arabic contributed to the evolution of other languages too. Quoting wikipedia:
> 
> _"Arabic has lent many words to other languages of the Islamic world. During the Middle Ages, Arabic was a major vehicle of culture in Europe, especially in science, mathematics and philosophy. As a result, many European languages have also borrowed many words from it. Arabic influence is seen in Mediterranean languages, particularly Spanish, Portuguese, and Sicilian, owing to both the proximity of European and Arab civilizations and 700 years of Islamic rule in the Iberian peninsula (see Al-Andalus).
> 
> Arabic has also borrowed words from many languages, including Hebrew, Persian and Syriac in early centuries, Turkish in medieval times and contemporary European languages in modern times._
> "
> 
> Useful link :
> 
> Arabic language - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



WOW ..... this is getting waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to deep for me ....


----------



## Fatenhappy

Realy amaized at the direction and content of this thread when the original question I think was ... "Couple looking for real friendship with other couples ! " Talk about hijacking a thread!!

Have a great day!


----------



## Dannysigma

Muhannad said:


> I mean again you have your view :d I believe I have explained my point to a proper extent
> 
> And I'm glad we both agree that you made at least 1 baseless and false claim about Arabic


Hey, if that's what really gets you moist then I admit, I made one baseless and false claim about Arabic. 

Your initial interaction with me was still wrong though. I'm willing to accept your apology (assuming you are big enough to apologise when you are wrong )

Anyway, enough bickering. Back to looking for friendly couples...


----------



## Dannysigma

_And _I bet my dad's bigger than your dad.


----------



## buddyab

Do you know what i love in Arabic people ? that they love the Arabic language so much


----------



## Jynxgirl

buddyab said:


> Do you know what i love in Arabic people ?


I have enjoyed the 'arabic' people (albeit, its not a large group of people and seems I knew more arabic people at home then I seem to meet here) because they have such 'odd' habits to me that it always gives me something to discuss with them. I have to say though, the arabic people at home, were much more open to discussions and I never heard a response to a question to be that is the way it is, respect it. Seems to frustrate me here. 

:focus:

Have any couples wanted to meet up with this couple? You would think with the amount of people that post that they just want to meet people in general who like the general out, clubs, shopping, and ?? that stuff that everyone seems to post, that its so hard to meet other people who just want to hang out with others. Its a very odd site, odd folks, odd phenomenom that seems to repeat itself over and over.


----------



## Jynxgirl

bxb said:


> lol...i guess so jynx...its whole different ball game over on the 'darkside' ....this place is good for certain info though. the ' darkside is more of a social thing, we all get together for days and nights out too..good to meet you by the way


 
I am not much for get togethers. If I am not doing something, I would rather not bother to go out. Coffee or drinks out and about are not my cup of tea. Good to meet you as well. You dont have a motorcycle do you? (I have to ask  cuz if you do, I will be your BEST friend, if you let me ride it - and not on the back!!!)


----------



## bxb

oh, just so you dont think im a nutter too (lol) im british, female, married, living in arabian ranches


----------



## bxb

lol...no i dont, i drive a poxy corolla lol..... ok, just thought i'd ask...take care


----------



## samsomati

*Howdy*

Hey, how u doin, my and my finance' are looking to make some friends too and u seem perfect. we are an inter racial couple (Sudanese and Palestinian american), where Muslims so we don't do the drinking but since we r all Arabs we can bond over a good shisha, we r from al ain but we visit Dubai almost every weekend. we'd love to get together and just develop a relationship of equal minds and hearts. if interested let me know and we'll set up an outing.
Take Care
Sam


----------



## Annjo

Guys..dont you think the focus of the thread has been changed ....( grin ) 
@ Essence : We are fun loving couple , married for almost 2 years , got a 1 yr old tot to complete the family picture..

Indian at heart and gut ( loves spicy curry and laughs till we tear up ) , Christian by faith..( consume alcohol in the form of wine..but thats not our Christianity is all about..lol ), got genuine friends and family around dubai..and would love to have more !!!!! not sure if prohibitted to add contact details in the public forum..but if you need anything that we can do for you,,just holler !!!


----------



## ronmurr2000

Bump....just thought I would bring up the subject again....am a newbie to this site but do live in the Ranches and always on the look out for a good laugh!


----------



## dizzyizzy

Sorry but "The powers that be" do not delete links to Dubizzle. Dubizzle is like air and water and malls to Dubians!!


----------



## Kumars

*hiii*



Annjo said:


> Guys..dont you think the focus of the thread has been changed ....( grin )
> @ Essence : We are fun loving couple , married for almost 2 years , got a 1 yr old tot to complete the family picture..
> 
> Indian at heart and gut ( loves spicy curry and laughs till we tear up ) , Christian by faith..( consume alcohol in the form of wine..but thats not our Christianity is all about..lol ), got genuine friends and family around dubai..and would love to have more !!!!! not sure if prohibitted to add contact details in the public forum..but if you need anything that we can do for you,,just holler !!!


Hi we are new to Dubai and wud love to make new friends. We also have a lil boy 
who's gonna be turning one very soon. I think it'll be nice to catch up since we have so much in common..
'$


----------



## dizzyizzy

HI Kumars,

And just today I was talking about super old threads that get resurrected by newbies 

The latest post on this thread goes back to June 2010, so you won't get much response here, therefore I'm closing it.

Welcome to the forum and please leave a post on the 'New to Dubai and looking for friends' thread at the top of the page, that's a great way to start meeting new people.


----------

